# Need a graphic card and suitable PSU within the range of 10k



## Pratz993 (Feb 23, 2012)

PC Configuration:
Motherboard-  INTEL DH55TC
Hard-Disk-      SEAGATE 1TB
Moniter-         SAMSUNG B2230
RAM   -          4GB
Current Graphic Card- NVIDIA 9400GT(1GB)

I wanted to upgrade my graphics card.My budget is 10k(PSU+Graphics Card).Currently i dont have a PSU.plz cud u suggest something that comes within my range.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 23, 2012)

What processor you having??
*GPU*-Sapphire/MSI HD 6770 or HD6790
*Psu*- Corsair GS500 Or CX500


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2012)

get a msi 6850 @ 8.8k from smc. And corsair cx430v2 @ 2.2k. Worth 1k more.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2012)

^^ absolutely. 1k over budget but worth the extra cost. go for it


----------



## Pratz993 (Feb 24, 2012)

i hav i3-530@2.93GHz.BUT MY MOTHERBOARD JUST SUPPORTS 128-BIT MEMORY INTERFACE......HD6850 HAS 256-BIT MEMORY INTERFACE....am i rite?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ your motherboard have a PCIe X 16 slot so you can plug in any GPU with PCIe X 16 connector. It has nothing to do with what, how much or what memory, bandwidth thing your PC has.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> get a msi 6850 @ 8.8k from smc. And corsair cx430v2 @ 2.2k. Worth 1k more.



+1 .. Or 6770 and a good 500-600wt psu.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2012)

Pratz993 said:


> i hav i3-530@2.93GHz.BUT MY MOTHERBOARD JUST SUPPORTS 128-BIT MEMORY INTERFACE......HD6850 HAS 256-BIT MEMORY INTERFACE....am i rite?



Motherboard's pci-e interface will provide all the bandwidth a gpu needs. It has nothing to do with memory interface. 6850's 256bit memory interface is for its own vram.


----------



## nx112 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think go with Msi 6770 and Corsair cx V2 430w or FSP saga 500w. That will came in your budget and if you can put 1 k more then go with Jaskanwar's suggestion.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

@ OP - for the screen resolution you have it's best to opt for HD6850 - don't settle for anything less


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - for the screen resolution you have it's best to opt for HD6850 - don't settle for anything less



I have 5770 and it can handle almost every games with decent resolution and i game at 1920x1080. 6770 can handle 1080p with avg 30~40 fps in almost games. and in some dx11 titles it performs better than 5770.


----------



## the1337est (Feb 26, 2012)

I never said investing on a 550W or higher PSU was a poor idea, but OP wants to keep the upgrades in 10k range. Balanced performance, is what you look at while considering budget components. There's no point of suggesting a 4-5k worth PSU with a 5k worth GPU.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 26, 2012)

@OP u can think about this ..

Flipkart: Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

and

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU: Psu

or

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU: Psu

This is well in ur budget. But i will suggest u to go for 600wt for long run and more headroom.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> I never saw in any benchmark that 5770 performing better that 6770. Rather 6770 is better in some games, and a 430/450 wt psu can fulfill OP's requirement for this time but spending on a 550 wt psu is always be a good idea.



a 550W PSu would be an overkill for the cpu and GPU OP is going to get - a cx430v2 / VS450 would be able to handle gpus like HD6850 / HD6790 / HD6770 easily with at-least 6x 120mm case fans plus other components Op has. 

@ OP - if you don't want to spend a penny more than 10k then get Sapphire HD6790 @ 7.9k + Corsair VS 450 @ 2.1k or else consider getting HD6850 for 1k more


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> a 550W PSu would be an *overkill* for the cpu and GPU OP is going to get - a cx430v2 / VS450 would be able to handle gpus like HD6850 / HD6790 / HD6770 easily with at-least 6x 120mm case fans plus other components Op has.



If 550 wt psu makes u feel "overkill" in this thread, then why u suggested a 850 wt psu in here ?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/153211-psu-1ti-6950-cfx.html
don't u feel it would be "overkill" as well ?? lol ..


----------



## Cilus (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ Because on that thread OP has asked for HD 6950 Crossfire. And it is not at all overkill...obviously a 750W will do the job but if OP starts overclocking both CPU and GPU then 800+ watt is recommended.

And here the card is HD 6790 or max HD 6850. So a good 450W will do the job. However, 550W is not an overkill, OP can go with it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

the thing is op here need not sacrifice gpu for a 550w psu. because cx430 v2 will do the job fine.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> I have 5770 and it can handle almost every games with decent resolution and i game at 1920x1080. 6770 can handle 1080p with avg 30~40 fps in almost games. and in some dx11 titles it performs better than 5770.



for gaming it's HD5770/HD6770<HD6790<HD6850 
Best PCIe Card: $100 To $180 : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: February 2012




dibya_kol said:


> If 550 wt psu makes u feel "overkill" in this thread, then why u suggested a 850 wt psu in here ?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/153211-psu-1ti-6950-cfx.html
> don't u feel it would be "overkill" as well ?? lol ..



Don't feel shocked - which 550W PSU you have recommended ? I can only see 500W and 600W PSU recommended by you 

they both have different requirements - dfcols71 ( HD6950 CF thread ) did not mention any budget and he has a SB 2500k which can be OCed very well along with 2x HD6950s - the power consumption will increase a lot when he might OC all of them using more volts so I mentioned what would be best for him.

But here Op has a limited budget of 10k for psu+gpu and OP's cpu even when OCed will require around ~130W and a 450W PSu like cx v2 or VS can deliver ~336W on it's +12v rail - now even if Op adds a 10k or below priced gfx  card the power consumption won't be anything close to 300W so what he will do with a 500/600 which will cost him 700 bucks more at-least - so he better invest that extra money to get the most powerful GPUhe can and a suitable PSU to make a perfect balance within his budget.


----------



## Pratz993 (Feb 28, 2012)

I m going for HD6850 1GB GDDR5 card itz worth rs.9800 on itwares.com and Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W for Rs.2800 on the same site.......if anyone knows any other site that might hav a little less than this plz do suggest......thanks to all for helping me out.....

Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W ATX Power Supply - TheITWares

SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card with Eyefinity


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 28, 2012)

Dont take the extreme power plus!!!!
Rather go for cx series or the FSP saga 500w!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

@Pratz

Wrong PSU choice. Go for Corsair Cx430v2. Should hold everything stable unless you OC.


----------



## Pratz993 (Feb 28, 2012)

u mean this one....
CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 29, 2012)

@op, it's nice to see that u increased ur budget. 6850 is nice gpu for money. And i personaly don't like CM psu. Look for corsair/antec/seasonic .. Good luck.
@topgear, with due respect i would like to let u know that 6770 is better than 5770 in some dx11. Yes their specs r same but 6xxx serice have better tessellation. chk benches before quote any reply. 
And yes i shocked when i saw ur reply. U have suggested OP to buy 6850, but thread name wants gpu+psu within 10k.
There were two psu i suggested to op and a gpu as well. But those r within his budget.(may be 200~300/- extra for 600wt).


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ HD6770 is better than HD5770 ( I've read the reviews long ago ) - no doubt about this but I've told OP to get either HD6790 or HD6850 which are better than HD5770/HD6770 for playing games at HD resolution

I've quoted your reply and posted the Tom's HW link just to show that HD6850 is best among HD5770/HD6770 and HD6790 ( and HD6850 is the Feb 2012 best buy GPU ) and OP has decided to go with HD6850 now 

Coming about the budget HD6850 is available at 8.7k ( check SMC ) and with a Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k the whole deal comes at 10.8k which is 800 bucks more than Op's budget but worth the extra money and now Op is ready spend extra money.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 29, 2012)

Topgear, HD 6770 is just a re-branded HD 5770 with 3D support through BIOS update. So in games they perform similarly. I don't know what review you're talking about but probably it is the review of the HIS HD 6770, one of the 1st to be released. which is a factory overclocked card and hence p[erformed better than stock HD 5770. Otherwise both the cards are same.


----------



## the1337est (Feb 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> HD6850 is available at 8.7k ( check SMC )




Rs 8,700 + tax, right?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

the1337est said:


> Rs 8,700 + tax, right?



SMC lists the price a lot more 
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB

ITWares is a bit cheaper -
SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card with Eyefinity


----------



## Pratz993 (Feb 29, 2012)

@thetechfreak with respect sir i saw the prices of HD6850 and it was as.......
 MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC

MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5

so wat is the basic difference with both the cards.....they are just Rs.100 bucks less than the other rite.?


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 29, 2012)

Pratz993 said:


> @thetechfreak with respect sir i saw the prices of HD6850 and it was as.......
> MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC
> 
> MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5
> ...



The MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC is and overclockers edition which allows you to overclock and has a great fan for the purpose.You can also do some voltage tweaks.

If the difference is not more the the power edition is the one you should go for.


----------



## Pratz993 (Feb 29, 2012)

thank you @Mr.V @thetopgear @dibyakol @cilus


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 29, 2012)

@topgear, 6850 is 8.7k with tax ? 
OMG !! That would be steal !! Can u paste the price link ? I am unable to find that !!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

whenever someone says something about a cheap GPU, first check SMC. they'll have it for such low price. MSI HD6850 & MSI HD6850 Cyclone


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Topgear, HD 6770 is just a re-branded HD 5770 with 3D support through BIOS update. So in games they perform similarly. I don't know what review you're talking about but probably it is the review of the HIS HD 6770, one of the 1st to be released. which is a factory overclocked card and hence p[erformed better than stock HD 5770. Otherwise both the cards are same.



you got it right 



dibya_kol said:


> @topgear, 6850 is 8.7k with tax ?
> OMG !! That would be steal !! Can u paste the price link ? I am unable to find that !!



look at the above post ( by Sam ) or here's the links mentioned earlier by OP himself 



Pratz993 said:


> @thetechfreak with respect sir i saw the prices of HD6850 and it was as.......
> MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC
> 
> MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5
> ...



I'm using the non cyclone edition and managed to OC it well - check my siggy


----------

